# WWII vet interviews. USS Sangamon.



## Ken Arnold (Mar 8, 2008)

HI Everyone 

I'm interviewing a WWII veteran named Tom Harper USS SANGAMON CVE-26 I was wondering if anyone has access to some photos of the aircraft that attacked the ship , one in particular that I do not have on the site currently shows the Ki-61 coming in before the wings went vertical. If any of you have any information as well on the Japanese Air Units that were active in early January in the Northern Phillipines I've been also trying to find the unit that hit the LIberty Ship Kyle V Johnson ship carrying the 1896 thAvaition batallion. Last anyone with any information on the US flying boat units operating in the Northern Phillipines in January of 1945 I am still trying to locate official data on these squadrons dispositions for a japanese veteran I've been working with. 

Regards

Ken 
ken_arnold_1919 's Home Page


----------



## Njaco (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Ken from another Jerseyite!

The first set of pics, are you wanting pics of the actual event or just like a profile of the planes involved? There is a section here for pic requests that might help you.

There are a few members who are well versed in the PTO here. Welcome!


----------



## Ken Arnold (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi NJaco Thanks I was looking for a certain pic. If you visit the site you will see the ship and a photo of the Tony with wings verticle but there is a another photo out there that shows it coming in over the deck just before the crash. I've scoured the web and the national archives web site for hours but can not locate it. .....over the years I have had some success in finding other researchers via links and forums. I help them with my research materials and contacts and they help me so we all win ..... Some of them have books or article in their collections that are really helpful. 

Where are you in SJ. I'm in Turnersville


----------



## Njaco (Mar 8, 2008)

OMG, Glassboro here! Soooo, you're in Township!!  Home of the Minutemen!

Sorry, I'm not much help with the PTO. I'm more ETO and Luftwaffe related. But like I said there are some here very experienced with that theatre and especially the ships and aircraft. Syscom comes to mind for that.

Wow, just checked your site! Impressive!!! I wish I knew Osckar Bosch was at Medford in '99. How I missed that I'll never know. Great site!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2008)

Hallo Ken,
I've also checked your site,really great.I like the Polish section.Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Ken,

Ive tried to down grade my archive to one theator but I found these documents on my hard drive that may interest you.

This site may help you on trackin PBY squadrons
Location of U.S. Naval Aircraft, World War II

Hope they are helpfull!!!


----------



## Ken Arnold (Mar 9, 2008)

Micdrow said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> Ive tried to down grade my archive to one theator but I found these documents on my hard drive that may interest you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this data on the units Tha JAAF Transport command pilot is still with us and related the story of the PBY that either was unarmed or took mercy on them and did not strafe them on the ground. I have been trying for some time to find information on the sea plane tenders and units that may have been involved. This will help a lot. 

Regards

Ken


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 9, 2008)

Glad it will help. Good luck in your search!!!!!


----------

